# A little lacy shawl



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

This is my Haruni shawl. I enjoyed knitting this very much and it feels wonderful across my shoulders. 
I am still having dreams about "yo, ssk, yo, ssk, yo, ssk, yo"...


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's a close up.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Very pretty and delicate. Do another quickly before you forget the code.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, I love it!
Beautiful work. 

What kind of yarn did you use?


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Lovely! I really like the colour pattern.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow! It looks like a lot more than yo, ssk, yo, ssk....... Beautiful!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That is stunningly beautiful!! I like the colors of it too.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I found the pattern too, its on Ravelry

Ravelry: Haruni pattern by Emily Ross


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful!!

I think you found my next shawl!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is really nice! I love it!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

stunning !!! You did a beautiful job !!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

it is beautiful and still reminds me of a moth.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

That is so Beautiful...love the coloring also!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

beautiful, I want one too!!!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Very pretty!! Absolutely love the colors. I think I have just the right lace weight alpaca yarn for this! Thanks Pearl for finding the pattern. Wonder when I'll find the time to knit it up....


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is just stunning!!!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

That's beautiful!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Had a momentary panic attack when I realized I hadn't saved this pattern in Ravelry.

Woosh, thank goodness I found this thread.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd forgotten about this...I meant to reply. I've worn this shawl out a few times now and I love how feminine it is. It is a pleasure to wear.

The yarn is Patons Lace, nothing too exciting. The Haruni is a great early lace pattern because it has a ton of support on Rav. It is tedious tho. I was knitting close to 600 stitches on each row towards the end. It is perfect for a dedicated (or OCD like me) knitter.

I have started on my next shawl. It is called Frozen Leaves, also on Rav.
It is much simpler but still pretty.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

HA ! Your calling Frozen Leaves SIMPLE ?!?! Cant wait to see pics of yours !! It's really stunning and looks tedious !!


----------

